# Express Entry Queries



## mirenkaramta (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello!!

I am 28 years old, Indian, Married, Male currently working in Gandhinagar, Gujarat. Interested to apply for FSW-EE for Canada, checked my eligibility on CIC website.

Education: 12+4(Bach. Engineering Information Technology)+2(Master of Engg. in computer Engg.) = 18 years of full time education.

Work Experience:
System & Network Administrator: 4 years, 2 months and counting

I have been through several helpful posts on this website.

I would be highly grateful if anyone can shed some light on below questions:

(1) Migration agents are not compulsory, but are they helpful in filling the nomination? 

(2) Are there any specific formats for each of the documents, transcripts/employers reference/police clearance/medical test, if yes can you share the link of the same.I was unable to find it on CIC. I have applied IELTS Test, expecting result on 13th March. so I was going to start gathering all my documents in the meantime.

I would highly appreciate if anyone can answer the above questions

Cheers!!


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

mirenkaramta said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I am 28 years old, Indian, Married, Male currently working in Gandhinagar, Gujarat. Interested to apply for FSW-EE for Canada, checked my eligibility on CIC website.
> 
> ...


Hi Miren,

I am Pankaj from Ahmedabad. 
I recently uploaded my profile to myCIC for Express Entry. 

1). I would recommend going to a consultant for PR process as we might not be able to give our 100%. But to answer your question, its not compulsory. 

2). Documents are straight forward. But go step by step. Good to hear you already gave IELTS. i think now you should go for Education Evaluation for which you will need to obtain some documents from your University. This is followed by 2 more steps but concentrate on obtaining the docs from University first 

Hope this helps.


----------



## mirenkaramta (Nov 12, 2014)

pankajswagh said:


> Hi Miren,
> 
> I am Pankaj from Ahmedabad.
> I recently uploaded my profile to myCIC for Express Entry.
> ...


Thanks pankaj.
Actually the problem is that the WES requires the mark sheets sent to them by the university itself. And this might be a big problem for me as the universities are not bothered to do stuff like this. So I'm planning to get it assessed by the controller of examination or registrar and then will ask them to seal it in an envelope and give it to me. After that I'll send it along with other required documents to WES. Correct me if I am wrong.
Also please tell me the processing times for ECA at WES or ICAS?
Which one to perfer? 
My NOC is 2281.


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

mirenkaramta said:


> Thanks pankaj.
> Actually the problem is that the WES requires the mark sheets sent to them by the university itself. And this might be a big problem for me as the universities are not bothered to do stuff like this. So I'm planning to get it assessed by the controller of examination or registrar and then will ask them to seal it in an envelope and give it to me. After that I'll send it along with other required documents to WES. Correct me if I am wrong.
> Also please tell me the processing times for ECA at WES or ICAS?
> Which one to perfer?
> My NOC is 2281.


I got the documents from Gujarat University within 22 Days for WES. In fact, they supported well.

and then WES processed my ECA in 20 days.


----------



## mirenkaramta (Nov 12, 2014)

pankajswagh said:


> I got the documents from Gujarat University within 22 Days for WES. In fact, they supported well.
> 
> and then WES processed my ECA in 20 days.


Thanks Pankaj,
Then probably i will start to get my documents ready. 
Cuz I have to visit Saurashtra University, Rajkot for my Bachelors Degree Verification and DDIT, Nadiad for Masters Degree Verification. 
Do we need to submit 10th and 12th mark sheet and transcript also? 
if yes, then do I have to follow the same process?


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

mirenkaramta said:


> Thanks Pankaj,
> Then probably i will start to get my documents ready.
> Cuz I have to visit Saurashtra University, Rajkot for my Bachelors Degree Verification and DDIT, Nadiad for Masters Degree Verification.
> Do we need to submit 10th and 12th mark sheet and transcript also?
> if yes, then do I have to follow the same process?


Nope..
Only Graduation and Post Graduation at this stage.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi,
I got the transcript from university they said they don't send it. But one person said me check with university post office and then I got it post office send the transcript as like sent from university....i hope this information give some idea....


----------



## Saurabh0804 (Jan 27, 2015)

is there anyone who got the Visa through Express Entry?
i have a small query regarding Employment Assessment documents. 
My consultant told me that i need to have a reference letter from my employer with roles and responsibilities mentioned in detail. 
But I work for an MNC where the HR/Supervisor can not issue that as per the process. The letter what they can provide has only the job role. and not the responsibilities. 
so is there any specific need of this document? i have rest all the documents.. appointment, joining, salary slips, appraisal letters... i can arrange for an email as well.. 

if anybody knows... please reply


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

Saurabh0804 said:


> is there anyone who got the Visa through Express Entry?
> i have a small query regarding Employment Assessment documents.
> My consultant told me that i need to have a reference letter from my employer with roles and responsibilities mentioned in detail.
> But I work for an MNC where the HR/Supervisor can not issue that as per the process. The letter what they can provide has only the job role. and not the responsibilities.
> ...


You can do a self declaration on your responsibilities. Mention in the letter that due to strict company's internal policies, the company is unable to provide with the responsibilities and get signed by your superior officer. Again, it is upto the case manager to accept the self declaration. There are cases where such letters are accepted and rejected too. So, case to case it differs.


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

mirenkaramta said:


> Thanks pankaj.
> Actually the problem is that the WES requires the mark sheets sent to them by the university itself. And this might be a big problem for me as the universities are not bothered to do stuff like this. So I'm planning to get it assessed by the controller of examination or registrar and then will ask them to seal it in an envelope and give it to me. After that I'll send it along with other required documents to WES. Correct me if I am wrong.
> Also please tell me the processing times for ECA at WES or ICAS?
> Which one to perfer?
> My NOC is 2281.


Get ECA from WES. They accept transcripts sent by the individuals. Get the transcript in a sealed envelop with the university seal on the cover. Send that by courier. You wont have any problem. 45 days max they take to send u the ECA report.


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

pankajswagh said:


> I got the documents from Gujarat University within 22 Days for WES. In fact, they supported well.
> 
> and then WES processed my ECA in 20 days.


Hi,

I am too from Guj. Uni.

I have sent documents in sealed cover on 9th march and received there on 13th march.

My ECA status is still "evalution in progress"

And aprrox. Report will be available on 22nd April.

So in your case its also took the same time?


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

hi pankaj,

once we fill the online form on WES website for ECA in how many days the required documents + the sealed envelope with attested marksheets should reach to WES office in canada?


----------



## Gaurang (Sep 24, 2015)

mirenkaramta said:


> Thanks Pankaj,
> Then probably i will start to get my documents ready.
> Cuz I have to visit Saurashtra University, Rajkot for my Bachelors Degree Verification and DDIT, Nadiad for Masters Degree Verification.
> Do we need to submit 10th and 12th mark sheet and transcript also?
> if yes, then do I have to follow the same process?


Hi miren did you get transcript attested and sealed in cover from ddu Nadiad ?

Let me know procedure and time they took as I am also planning the same.

WES also required degree certificate. Do we need to send it in same envelope as our transcript or transcript need to be in separate envelope only ?


----------

